# Bump inside dogs lip



## joeycofrancesco (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all -

Looking for some advice. I noticed a bump inside my dog's lip today. It almost seems like a wart. 

Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think it is - dogs get papilloma virus too. You may see more of them in the next little while. The incubation period is 4-8 weeks, so he picked the virus up from another dog a while back... 
just watch it. It'll be gone in a month or two. But don't let him lick on other dogs, they can catch it from him. You can't.


----------



## joeycofrancesco (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. Should I get him to the vet this week, or is it fine to just monitor?

He has no change in behavior.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm about 99.9% sure that's what it is.... and there's not really any medicine for it- if you're going anyway just remember to ask the vet to take a look- but if it were my dog, I wouldn't bother unless you see tons of them coming up or a change in how it appears. DO look at it every day!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree, I believe thats what it is too. Joey had a few of them in the summer of 2013.. started with one, then he had 3-4.. They grew pretty big and then fell off randomly. Didn't affect him in anyway.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

joeycofrancesco said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Looking for some advice. I noticed a bump inside my dog's lip today. It almost seems like a wart.
> 
> Any ideas what it is?


While the advice of others may very well be correct I want to tell you to always, ALWAYS have lumps or abnormal tissue in the mouth checked asap by a vet. Goldens have a much higher predispostion to oral melanoma and that is nothing worth messing with. While it does not appear cancerous I would advise you to make an appointment with your vet to have the mass evaluated within the coming weeks, not months.


----------

